# Feedback on plan for 1st attempt at CA grapes?



## Coaster (Aug 14, 2013)

I’m going to try a few batches of wine from grapes using the CA grapes from FVW this year with two friends. I’ve done plenty of kits, several frozen musts and one batch of wild grapes. Looking for a little feedback on our plan. We are limited to 3 six gal batches. We know the best way to blend wine is to finish it then blend; but, due to the limitations of batch size, space (and money) we are going to do some blending of the grapes. Each batch should net 6 gals plus some top up wine.

Batch 1
Old Vine Zin (2 lugs)
Petite Syrah (1 ½ lug)

Batch 2
Barbera (1 lug)
Cab Sav (1 lug)
Petite Verdot (1 lug)
Petite Syrah (½ lug)

Batch 3
Old Vine Zin (3 lugs)

I understand I’ll need to know the pH, SG, and TA. I hope I'll get accurate numbers in the mixes. Tartaric acid can be used to raise the TA and acidulated water can drop the SG if it’s too high. Target for TA is .6-.7. How do you make acidulated water?

We’ll de-stem and crush at the store; each batch will go into a 20G Brute tub. At this point we can add Lallzyme and OptiRed. Would you use pectin here too?

We’ll pitch yeast starters 24 hrs later. We are thinking of D21 for batch 2 but are open to any suggestions (available in single packets) for any of the batches. We can use Fermaid-K during the fermentation.

We don’t know how we’ll press yet, but assume it will be about 5-6 days later. I wonder if George would let us leave the tubs in the store for a week, hehe. 

At this point we’ll let them ferment to (near) dry, rack off gross lees, and start MLF: thinking Lalvin Bacchus and OptiMalo.

1-3 months later we’ll rack, oak and stabilize and move to cellar to clear.

Thoughts? Feedback?


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 14, 2013)

I would not add any pectin, no need to with the Lallzyme EX

Acidulated acid: Everything you ever wanted to know is HERE

Your problem in yeast selection is that there will be a couple of yeast that are rated as excellent for one varietal in your blend but may not be preferred for the others.

I would look at SYR or RP15 for the Syrah, PS and Zin.

I would look at D254 for a good all around yeast for Batch 2 or even BDX

If you haven't already make sure you grab the Morewine manuals for making red wine as well as the yeast selection guide. They are great manuals.


----------



## Coaster (Aug 14, 2013)

Thank you!
I will go get the manuals now.

Would it be beneficial to do primary fermentation in seperate tubs with different yeasts then blend? There wouldn't be many choices in the blend becuase we could only mix up what we had into the 6 gal batches? If you did this, when would you mix the batches? I suppose it would be when you put them under airlock.


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 14, 2013)

Its always best practice to keep things separate for fermentation then blend back together. That way you get a true impact on the grapes for each varietal of yeast you choose for that batch. You could pick up some extra 6G Primaries from FVW or even check bakeries for frosting buckets. As long as they are food grade and have a lid of sorts.


----------



## Coaster (Aug 15, 2013)

Can you suggest a couple yeast strains for the Barbera and the Petit Verdot?


----------



## robie (Aug 15, 2013)

Coaster said:


> Can you suggest a couple yeast strains for the Barbera and the Petit Verdot?



Yeast/grape pairing guide:
https://docs.google.com/viewer?url=http://www.morewinemaking.com/public/pdf/wyeastpair.pdf


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 15, 2013)

Let me look at what I used for my PV from 2011.


----------



## Coaster (Aug 15, 2013)

robie said:


> Yeast/grape pairing guide:
> https://docs.google.com/viewer?url=http://www.morewinemaking.com/public/pdf/wyeastpair.pdf


 

Thank you. I printed that one out but it doesn't have those varieties in it, so was looking for some direction.


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 15, 2013)

I chose D21 for my PV as the pH was quite high. For your Barbera I would go with one of the strains listed for either Sangiovese or Nebbiolo.


----------



## Coaster (Aug 17, 2013)

When should we add the Lallzyme Ex and OptiRed, right after it's crushed? or after we get home (3 hr drive) and have completed the pH, TA, SG testing? Also, would you add some K-meta or Efferbakal packets right at crush too?


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 18, 2013)

Are you saying your crushing somewhere and then driving home (3hrs)? If so I would add Kmeta immediately after crush (50ppm) and then add Lallzyme and OptiRed at home after you have made your measurements and corrections if any.


----------



## Coaster (Aug 18, 2013)

Aye, Going to pick up grapes at FVW and de-stem/crush right away. I'll add kmeta, drive back to central Texas then measure, correct and add additives. Thanks.


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 18, 2013)

Piece o cake. I drove mine home 650 miles from FVW in 2011. Just fixing to bottle them next weekend.


----------

